

Mark Zuckerberg speaking Chinese [video] - Walkman
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101708164336771&set=vb.4&type=2&theater

======
drakeballew
Here's a translation of what's being said. [https://medium.com/unbabel-
news/b4cb8f223df2](https://medium.com/unbabel-news/b4cb8f223df2)

